# Cedar Creek-Gun Barrel City, TX



## jackieblue (Mar 12, 2009)

I had the pleasure of fishing half a day with Marie Fator Sligh, from Key Ranch Estates and her cousin Tommy Moore of Corsicana. Marie is a real estate agent for Johnson Monroe at Gun Barrel City.
The wind was blowing briskly as we departed and was howling when we returned. The trip started out with Marie catching the first four or five fish. Tommy soon caught up and put several nice fish in the boat. As always with a woman on board Marie boated the largest fish, a twenty-four pound blue. The total take for the trip was twenty one nice blues. All fish caught on rod & reel using fresh shad in two feet of water or less..
Marie is about to fly to Vegas again to see her son, Terry Fator, 2007 winner of TV's "America's Got Talent" and now working at some dive called the Mirage.


----------



## jackieblue (Mar 12, 2009)

3-9
Janice, Peanut, and I put in an afternoon and managed 32.




3-10 Jerry Robinson and his son Jimmy put in a morning and took 48 from shallow water.




https://jackiekennedyfishingguide.com


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 12, 2009)

All I can say is I would hate to be cleaning those. Looks good and tasty though. Whens the fish fry?


----------



## jackieblue (Mar 13, 2009)

Cedar Creek is 35,000 acres, about eighteen miles long. The limit in Texas on most lakes is 25 blue/&or channels per day per person. I release all big fish. Every winter I release around 400 fish over 20# and of that 200 are over 30#. There is no shortage of blue cat in Cedar Creek. The lake was impounded in 1965 and has never been stocked with blues. All are native river fish that happened to be up in creeks when it was filling. Blues are very prolific breeders. I started fishing this lake when it was opened so I'm an old man. I'm the only full time catfish guide on this lake.
I eat fresh fish 2-3 times a week.
Cleaning fish is like catching bait its all part of a fishing trip. Cleaning does not take long 30-45 minutes at the most. I do it often.
You can look on my website at some of the winter trophy blues we catch.
https://jackiekennedyfishingguide.com


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job there on those cat fish

How do those blue cats fight compared to an equal size channel?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice haul.

It's been a while since I got after the blues on KY Lake. I think we may give them a go again this year when the spawn starts up.


----------



## jackieblue (Mar 13, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Nice job there on those cat fish
> 
> How do those blue cats fight compared to an equal size channel?



I think they are very comparable, we don't have many bigger channels down here except for coal fired powerplant or heated lakes. For some reason, down here, blues&channels don't both do good in the same lakes. I mean they can both coexist but on most good blue cat lakes the channels will be the smaller fiddlers1-2#. On Fairfield, a heated lake, the channels will reach a much larger size as 6-10# is common. Not many blues in there but the ones you do catch will be 20+#.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 13, 2009)

way to go man... i love eating catfish - but the best way I found to clean them was to put a nail right between the eyes, cut the skin behind the neck and pull it off with pliers... I might be doing it wrong, and there may be an easier way... and I'm open to any suggestions


----------



## jackieblue (Mar 14, 2009)

3-14-09
This lovely couple joined me today but they are working undercover and do not wish there photo or names published. Fifty blues in a half a day. All fish caught on rod and reel using fresh dead shad in two feet of water or less.




https://jackiekennedyfishingguide.com


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! Incredible! =D>


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 14, 2009)

How do you become an undercover catfish catcher? 

Nice fish, I wanna catch a blue some day.


----------



## jackieblue (Mar 17, 2009)

Undercover catfishcatcher is high on the totempole.
3-15 half day morning




3-16 half day afternoon




https://jackiekennedyfishingguide.com


----------



## jackieblue (Mar 18, 2009)

3-18-09
twelve year old Chrristian Lujano with his PB a 42.5# blue catch&release




Etta Curtis




Chrristian, Etta, Taurino, and Larry




https://jackiekennedyfishingguide.com


----------



## jackieblue (Mar 21, 2009)

3-19 Thursday morning David Demaree and his son Riley put in a day of blue cat fishing. The morning started off slow and we moved about six times to finally get on fish. The trip finished up at 2 PM with 49 nice blues and one channel. These fish cut out to about 37 lb of filets. 
It's really fun to fish with a father and son.
Riley at one time held the Fairfield lake youth angler flathead record.


----------



## TIN HEAD (Mar 29, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Man thats some great fishing there.. =D> How big is your lake because that alot of blues to be takin out. Im not against eating fish at all but man that like 75 decent/big blues in 3 days. I release most of mine since the water around here is kinda poluted but i eat a few from select lakes and ponds but that just seems like alot. No bad intentions just curious about your lake id hate to see it get fished out. Tight lines.
> joe


I agree but fishing in PA its a little different than fishing in TX. Fishing for CATFISH in TX lakes this is kinda normal. Thats why the TX laws have a limit of 25 per person , you could see 75 fish in one day.


----------

